# Urgent espresso recommendations required!



## vodayoda (May 25, 2011)

For the last two years I've been using a Kitchen Aid machine which look lovely in my kitchen and makes good coffee however, I believe I'm on my tenth machine, the last two lasted a day each. It's time to accept that this machine is a stinker.

I'd like a machine I can rely on so a semi pro/pro one would be preferable, my budget is up to £2000 but obviously a lot less if possible. I see Gaggia everywhere so I've assumed these are pretty good. Any thoughts on the TS1 or the GD1?

Thanks in advance.

D


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for joining Coffee Forums UK

Do you have a grinder already?

Your budget will be sufficient for a top class machine and grinder.

What's your preferred drink type?


----------



## vodayoda (May 25, 2011)

Hi Glenn

I have a cheapy Dualit so I'll be upgrading the grinder as well. Suggestions for that would also be appreciated.

My drink of choice is the Flat White, the Kitchen Aid didn't really have enough oomph on the steamer side but I like to play around (when it was working!)


----------



## vodayoda (May 25, 2011)

Someone recommended the La Spaz Mini Vivaldi saying it's better than the Gaggias. They also said the Mahlkonig Vario would be a good match.

Does anyone have an opinion on these.

Thanks

D


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Fracino Piccino is a new dual boiler domestic machine - take a look... http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Coffee-Equipment.html

Andy


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to Coffee Forums. Take a look at the Bella Barista site, they will help you spend your budget!


----------



## vodayoda (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advise.

I've decided to go for the Izzo Duetta, Vario and a Cafegene roaster - in for a penny as they say. Found it hard to decide between the Vario or the Mignon but I've seen such good reviews and Glenn has one so I didn't think I could go wrong. I took your advise and went to Bella, very helpful. Roll on Tuesday!

Thanks again.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm very interested to see how you get on once you're up and running. very exciting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Quality purchases. I'm sure you'll be very happy indeed.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow. Quite a jump from your previous setup.


----------



## vodayoda (May 25, 2011)

Yes very excited indeed Andy.

It is a massive jump for me but after ten machines I thought I'd be safe a buy rock solid quality. I did fancy the Vivaldi but I had choose between plumbed in or tank, with the Izzo I get the best of both worlds.

Here's a question, when I get it I'll be using the tank but when the extension gets built I'll have it plumbed. We are getting a water softener for the house, can I take a spur from that or do I need something different?

Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Although you might be tempted to play with the roaster straight away I'd stick to getting to know both the Izzo Duetta & Vario before attempting to use your freshly roasted beans too. Otherwise there may be too many variables to get used to all at once. It should only take a few days with the machine/grinder to be able to start with the roasting though









Do keep us posted and hope it all arrives in one piece


----------



## clearfish (Oct 10, 2009)

I have this set up at home and it's great. Grinder is excellent, also use it for Chemex, aeropress, etc. Only issue with the mini Vivaldi is the temperature stability, needs to be flushed a fair bit before each shot and is not as consistent as i'd like. That said i've used the Vivaldi for a small one day trade show making over 200 drinks from it with out a hitch. Just make sure you use really good quality water.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, as they say in Essex, "I'm well gel" [translation - I am very jealous]. Well done on ordering quality items. I have the Vario grinder and I am very pleased with it. The Duetto is a dream for me at them moment but one day, I will get there. I bet you can't wait for tomorrow. Keep us all posted on how you are getting on and remember to post a picture of your new set up in the "Show Off your Set Up" section.


----------



## vodayoda (May 25, 2011)

I couldn't wait, so I drove up today to see Claudette @ Bellabarista who showed me around the machine which was fantastic, glad I did as she set it up for me to have a play. Well, I'm a bit wired trying to get the grind right - have to stop now! I have to say the machine is absolutely beautiful, everything about it says quality. Can't wait until tomorrow now. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Top choice. My Duetto broke the bank, but it's been worth it for the ease of great consistent shots.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Any pictures yet? How is it going?


----------



## vodayoda (May 25, 2011)

Well here it is http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3810-Thanks-for-your-advice-so-here-is-my-setup&p=18281#post18281

I'm getting the hang of it, I'm enjoying getting new beans and finding the correct grind settings and timing the pour. When the new extension is built I will get it plumbed as I seem to be filling it far too often.

We are going to get a main water softener installed, does anyone know whether that on it own would be enough or do I need another separate system?

I bought the Espro tamper and jug too which are great, the jug just seems to give great microfoam with little or no effort.

I've yet to try the roaster yet as I'll be away for a few weeks but it was good advice to get used to the Duetta and vario.

It's interesting how different beans have wildly different grind settings.

Cheers


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

What a magnificent set up, I am incredibly jealous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

